# Does anyone use Spec Rigs?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought one today because one fishing report I read talks a lot about Whiting caught on Spec rigs. I think they have some potential as a surf rig. They are basically just a varation of the double drop rig but instead of just hooks they have like a small bucktail jig that you are suppose to tip with bait. Anyone use these? http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-/Betts-780-8.html I believe the one I bought today is 1/16 oz.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Good lure...Ive worked them on inshore Rock fish with a curly tail attached and also on bottom fish tipped with bait on boat. Good on Sea trout tipped with chicken breast casting out.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

trout,pups,mullet,pompano,shad...good bait,very popular on the east coast of maryland/deleware...sometimes flounder ,too


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

How do you put the sinker on? Just tie a surgeons loop halfway down the long trace? Or no sinker at all? The illustration on the back uses a sinker.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

They are a tandem tied double bucktail. The weight is already built in the jig head. If it swims they will bite this rig. I have had some great flounder catches on these. specs, grey trout, sea mullet, puppy drum, bluefish and even spanish mackeral.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah but if you threw it in the surf I think it would be back on shore in a minute or so right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

roostertail said:


> Yeah but if you threw it in the surf I think it would be back on shore in a minute or so right?


The whole idea of using lures is to keep it moving like a baitfish to get a bite, you don't just let it soak like a piece of cut bait. If the ones you bought were 1/16th oz, yes they're too light for the surf and were likely intended for sea trout inshore. You can make or buy them up to 1/2 oz if not larger which will work much better in the surf obviously.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I use them on perch, rock, shad, blues, etc as a cast and retrieve lure. Never tried them for anything else but they work well for what I do.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I know most lures you don't just let sit, But I was thinking with a sinker like the diagram shows for bottom fishing the weighted traces would keep the bait on the bottom where it belongs for whiting. For pompano just think of the jigs as a weighted teaser.Don't get me wrong the spec rig would work awsome with no sinker inshore tipped with shrimp for mullet or croaker but I was kinda thinkin a surf application. Before someone on here that doesn't know what they are runs out and buys one they are simply a small double surgeons loop that you tie to with one tag end about 9 inches long with a small jig/bucktail attached and the other tag end about 24 inches long with a jig/bucktail on the end. The diagram shows a bank sinker attached about halfway down the longer trace. I'm sure they work fine for trout or flounder but the hooks on the one I have are probably #5 or #6. Very small.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

For surf or deeper water fishing I use a sinker. You can tie any kind of loop knot or if you're using a sinker with a built in swivel like a bass casting sinker where you tie the line directly to the brass swivel embedded in the sinker, you can just tie any old knot - palomar, improved clinch, even just a double overhand knot (I use the latter sometimes b/c it has a lower breaking strength and if the sinker gets snagged or wedged (not a problem on the beach but can be a problem if fishing over structure, rocks, jetties) then you can often salvage the rig and just lose the sinker.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

When I first started Trout fishing after I moved to the Island, I had allot to learn and many willing folks to help me along my travels. What was wild to me, was hot different the ways of doing it varried from Village to Village on Hatteras. The Rodanthe crowd liked to tie their own Double Trout Rigs, very much the way the speck rigs come packaged.. A buxton guy took me under his wing and he just useda single rig. Now when I was bored this year (slow fishin) I tied up a double rig with a 3/8's on the bottom and a 1/8 in the top. I liked it but not enough to do it every time. When its slow it gets in the way of your feel. But with that said I believe that when I fire up the Kayak Trips this year I will deploy this rig again..I would just be targeting Trout with it both Greys and Specks.. but I have caught a few Sea Mullet on the Trout rod from the kayak. I get around 6 or 7 a year out of the sound on the grub with no bait. Up until this year most fish were around 1.27- 1.35 pounds, but they were all around that sized until I cauhgt a 1 pound 9 ounce one on the Kayak this September... 

JAM


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I fish with what I call a 'C2 Rig'. It has been developed over many hours on the beach.

It is essentially a bucktail jig in the middle with a lighter(floating) jig or teaser on the dropper(s). I first made it with wire but is now constructed using stiff mono. It will work for everything. 

Think of half an Umbrella Rig. JMHO C2


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you cast and retrieve or just soak it with bait?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

roostertail said:


> Do you cast and retrieve or just soak it with bait?


You want to keep it moving. Fish it with the heavy jig contacting the bottom then 'hopping' it off the bottom. The other two jigs/teasers will do all sorts of gyrations.

You may catch a fish on either. I have even caught a 'triple'. C2


----------

